# 05 Dodge Ram Daytona Audio Install Help



## adixion23

hello everyone i have a 2005 daytona... one of my friends wanted to install a aftermarket stereo so he cut the plug and try connecting a new one. so then it didnt work.. then he try putting in the stock one and it doesnt turn on... only the knob and the numbers dim but it doesnt turn on.. know my truck doesnt lock with the control and the horn doesnt work.. also i have a 4 ch and a 2 ch audiobahn amp along with 2 additional 6x9 spkrs and 2 12in audiobahn subs... someone plz help me


----------



## Snoopdogie187

Hi, you mentioned that the horn doesnt work so i would sugest checking the fuses first as one may have been blown while installing the new radio or removal of the old. ther wise it may be a lose wire somewhere. Reason i say this is becuase typically I think i see the horn and radio on the same fus at times.


----------



## jaggerwild

Hey Adixion,
The radio is tied in with the alarm, pretty sure that the harness is not yer standard wiring harness so yeah you got some big issue's. Best bet take it to a car audio shop, see if they can fix it and install the new stuff. You'll Probably have to just wire it for your new unit, as the factory unit probably has an amp too.
More than likely he burnt something out now that controls the door locks and horn, so a simple fuses will not be the issue here. Make sure the harness is repaired properly, as the locks may need to see the head unit(original) to work properly. There are work arounds for this.......
Good luck, post back.


----------



## alexsony

This is to say that the connecting the wiring problems in the vehcles.And sometimes we get a problem by vehcles that the horns doesn't work,and it would be by interior wiring problems.By when your radio or any other music applicants is there in ur vehcle,if it is on sometimes the horn doesn't work.
=======================================================
alexsonyss

Car Auctions


----------

